# My First Cruise



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 8, 2019)

My late husband never wanted to cruise but I bet he would have loved it, especially since he loved to eat.  I went on my first one July 21st of this year with some cousins. We sailed on Celebrity to Bermuda and had such an enjoyable time. We were treated like royalty in our cabins and in the dining room where each dinner and breakfast was very good. The ambience was great as well. The buffet area is huge with plenty of choices and the food was good there also. One issue, however was by the time we'd go to all the stations and finally sit down to eat, the food started getting cold.  

There was plenty of entertainment in the theater and on the decks.  The theater shows were fantastic (I went to three), especially a group called Uptown.  We went to a silent disco in the club, the concept my deejay son had told me about awhile back.  Very interesting and fun. Another night a disco took place on one of the decks.  Deejays and different singers/musicians performed on the decks on a daily basis.  They showed an on deck movie but it was too hot to stay up there and watch.  Movies were also available on the T.V. in the cabins (some free). A number of excursions were offered but the one we wanted was postponed until the last day we were in port and we decided not to go.  We took a ferry and went over to Hamilton to do some shopping the day before we left.  There are shops on the ship but I didn't really seem to have time to browse them.  I also took advantage of the fitness room. I really didn't partake of everything there was to do...some things I found out about after the fact (due to not reading the daily itineraries).  

I only passed through the casino on the way to my check out "holding" area.  I did get to see the art gallery the day we left.  Gorgeous pieces.  I will be sure to spend more time there next time.  I actually think I enjoyed my time aboard ship more than the outing in Bermuda.  My sister told me that our grand niece suggested a "girls" cruise so hopefully we'll get that together for next year. One thing that took me aback is that there are no irons allowed and none are in the cabins. One must pay to have clothes pressed if need be.  So I had to rearrange my wardrobe choices, including two formal outfits that would not wrinkle.


----------

